

From PlayStation to Y Combinator: The Reddit Origin Story, Part 2 - prakash
http://www.openforum.com/idea-hub/topics/technology/article/from-playstation-to-y-combinator-the-reddit-origin-story-part-2-alexis-ohanian

======
loumf
In case you haven't seen Part 1

[http://www.openforum.com/idea-
hub/topics/innovation/article/...](http://www.openforum.com/idea-
hub/topics/innovation/article/from-playstation-to-y-combinator-the-reddit-
origin-story-part-1-alexis-ohanian)

~~~
mdg
Ah, I was wondering what Playstation had to do with this.

~~~
kn0thing
Despite my recent work with Sony, this was not, in fact a product placement :)

<http://www.wired.com/promo/manonthefloor/>

------
Sukotto
pg: so I guess this was a case of "smart person, bad idea"
<http://paulgraham.com/bronze.html> ... but on the face if it, the idea seems
like a pretty good one to me.

Why didn't YC like it? What am I missing?

~~~
ehsanul
In this interview, Alexis Ohanian does talk about it a little, though specific
reasons for the idea being rejected are not mentioned: [http://mixergy.com/no-
reddit-didnt-copy-digg-heres-how-it-wa...](http://mixergy.com/no-reddit-didnt-
copy-digg-heres-how-it-was-built-with-alexis-ohanian/)

~~~
kn0thing
You'll have to ask PG & co. for specific reasons, but among the ones I
remember being told, having to deal with slow and tyrannical phone carriers
and/or with restaurants, which tend to be far from cutting edge when it comes
to picking up new tech, even something apparently so straightforward and
revenue generating.

------
grinich
For a video version, check out Alexis' talk at Startup Bootcamp.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdDGVhqMuWI>

------
karzeem
I wonder how big a role it played that they had the nerve to ask PG out for a
drink. I know it's not a sufficient condition for success, but it definitely
demonstrates the type of personality you want to see in a founder.

~~~
kn0thing
I'd like to think it made a difference, but you'll have to ask PG.

------
vaksel
man talk about a cliff hanger...took them 2 months to come out with the 2nd
part of the story...I forgot all about this.

~~~
kn0thing
Sorry! I got a bit distracted.

------
exit
how much money did reddit make the founders?

~~~
jedberg
Enough that they don't have to worry about working for a while.

